# Rayong



## V Chan

I have been living in Rayong, Thailand for almost 10 months now.. i speak very limited Thai and i find myself extremely lonely here..

is anyone living around here? does anyone where are some good places to go around here?

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Hi, welcome to the forum  

Are you in the city, or elsewhere in the province? Afraid you're a long way from my neck of the woods, Chiang Mai. Rayong's about 30k from Pattaya, which is swarming with expats of course, but Rayong? There must be quite a few English-speaking expats in the area... there's quite a big English Academy there I think. 

Best of luck!


----------



## V Chan

hi, thanks.

i am living in rayong city and i dun see a lot of english speaking/foreigners around. but i should have a car soon and then i can drive to pattaya. at this point i am really struggling to be here.. and i still have another year to go...



anyone living around? rayong or ban chang?


----------



## Charl1972

I'm down the road in Ban Chang and there are LOADS of expats here plus a nice little entertainment strip. Being an Ozzie (Im south african) let's catch up for a beer sometime and watch some ruggers or cricket. I have a VERY GOOD friend in Rayong and he knows the expat scene there. 

Charles







V Chan said:


> hi, thanks.
> 
> i am living in rayong city and i dun see a lot of english speaking/foreigners around. but i should have a car soon and then i can drive to pattaya. at this point i am really struggling to be here.. and i still have another year to go...
> 
> 
> 
> anyone living around? rayong or ban chang?


----------



## Charl1972

I'm down the road in Ban Chang and there are LOADS of expats here plus a nice little entertainment strip. Being an Ozzie (Im south african) let's catch up for a beer sometime and watch some ruggers or cricket. I have a VERY GOOD friend in Rayong and he knows the expat scene there.

Charles







V Chan said:


> hi, thanks.
> 
> i am living in rayong city and i dun see a lot of english speaking/foreigners around. but i should have a car soon and then i can drive to pattaya. at this point i am really struggling to be here.. and i still have another year to go...
> 
> 
> 
> anyone living around? rayong or ban chang?


----------



## V Chan

inside rayong city, on sukhumvit rd, there are two, Rayong Orchid Hotel and Golden City Rayong.. and close to where i live, there is Kanary Bay Hotel and Service Appartment which is right on the beach.. and if u count Ban Phe as well, there is Rayong Resort which is on the beach as well... and there are a few more on the beaches around here!

i think it needs to have a cinema with english sound track tho! i went to watch terminator in thai the other nite.. am SO glad it is a VERY action movie.. LOL


----------



## kenskyfish

*Rayong expats*

Anyone in or near Rayong knows the expat scene is dwindling if it wasn't DOA. I've seen quite a few expats around, but it seems lack of organization is the Achilles' heel of expat life in Rayong. This is an open request for signs of life in and around Rayong and your ideas about what would it take to get your active participation in something lasting.

I am a soon-to-be unemployed defacto resident of Rayong looking to spice things up in this province. I have the time, skills and the will to make this happen provided there is sufficient interest.

A few examples:
- evening/weekend expat meetups around dinner/drinks/entertainment
- organized weekend outings
- expat clubs for specific sports/interests
- language based events, e.g. thai-english mixers, thai language lessons
- forum for sale/barter of common goods

Obviously there are forums such as this one, but I'm thinking something more specific and relevant to Rayong, with the goal of raising the Rayong lifestyle to a higher level for international types as well as those who simply feel like strangers in a foreign land.

No promises, but thanks much for your thoughts.


----------



## cooked

I wish I lived in Rayong, I love it down there. I have limited experience with expats here in Buriram as most of them can't even answer when you say good morning to them. The 'I've been living here longer than you have' mentality seems to rule.
I have also met some very nice, intelligent people here, so I wish you good luck.


----------



## Song_Si

I met an expat yesterday - a rare event here. On just day three in the country - already had a considerable list of gripes: the heat, the sun, the people, the food, the lack of English-speakers . . . sure there were more but I had '_somewhere I needed to be_'

Are there successful expat groups operating in other areas? 
What kind of activities do they hold?

Debate and discuss politely:_ "Who needs expat company?"_


----------



## Mweiga

Yes indeed , this raises the key question of why did we , a pretty disparate group of expats , come to live in Thailand in the first place. 

I have to say for myself it wasn't to meet and socialise with expats however welcome that might be on occasion - it was for two principal reasons , continue living in a tropical environment (after 30 years in Africa) , and to live amongst Thais and their culture. The main ongoing objective is not to feel a stranger in this country and after 7 years here I can happily say I don't.

Round where I live with Pattaya 20 kms away there is a large local expat population with diverse activity interests and motivations , some of which are really not up my street but there are also lively and well organised groups covering a wide range of positive activities from golf to voluntary work.


----------



## engr1dgf

The last post on this site / thread was 2009. This is 2012. If you speak English and live in Rayong, please respond


----------



## Malteru

I also live in Rayong and am a volunteer from germany.


----------



## engr1dgf

There are a lot of German's living in the town of Rayong. Several are now my friends.
They (we) meet most every day at a small convience store on Thanbuntuk road just south of the big P. Gang Ba resturant and north of the bridge on the way to the beach.
Just head south on Thanbuntuk road and keep looking to the right till you see us setting at at outside table. Most every day about 4:30 to 6:30. 

Best Regards,
Dennis


----------



## Malteru

My problem is that I live in Bankhai, so its to far away to drive under the week to Rayong. BUt at the weekend I am usually free. 
If you want you can add me at facebook. My name is Malte Rudolph and my E-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Elo

*Rayong city*

I've just moved to Rayong, Noen Phra and am not finding much to do.. I teach during the week but am completely bored when not working! Haven't seen many other english around either, are there any?!


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

More threads about Rayong here

We're south of you, Chanthaburi province, and nil 'expat community' (and very few expats for that matter), I don't know about Rayong at all, easy travel to Ban Phe and on to Koh Samet if you have a free weekend - and meet lots of tourists!


----------



## NooSS

Elo said:


> I've just moved to Rayong, Noen Phra and am not finding much to do.. I teach during the week but am completely bored when not working! Haven't seen many other english around either, are there any?!


Hi
I'm Thai who moves from singapore to work here. 
I find myself low chance of using English here as well.
Also I don't have much friends going out with if I happen to be in Rayong in some weekends.
If you are the one who enjoys dancing, watching movie, and sit down chilling out in good restaurant, some shoppings sometimes of course, then pls join me.
The good thing is I can speak Thai where I can bring you around.


----------



## NooSS

engr1dgf said:


> The last post on this site / thread was 2009. This is 2012. If you speak English and live in Rayong, please respond


Hi 
I'm not the one who post original message, but I happen to see this.
Though now it's 2013, hopefully not that yet far from the months you posted nov 2012.
Are you still in Rayong? What do you like doing when you have free time?
Do you like music?
If so, could I join you?


----------



## NooSS

Malteru said:


> My problem is that I live in Bankhai, so its to far away to drive under the week to Rayong. BUt at the weekend I am usually free.
> If you want you can add me at facebook. My name is Malte Rudolph and my E-mail is [email protected]


Thanks for the reply.
We will not imagine I'm Thai but I don't know much about Thai geography.
Is Bankhai too far from Leamthong dept.store?
What's your plan this weekend?
Yes, I'll add you now over the Facebook.


----------



## NooSS

NooSS said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> We will not imagine I'm Thai but I don't know much about Thai geography.
> Is Bankhai too far from Leamthong dept.store?
> What's your plan this weekend?
> Yes, I'll add you now over the Facebook.


I have sent you the request in Facebook.
Hope you can find me too. Pls check out


----------



## Yorkshire Lass in Rayong

Hi,
I've just moved to Rayong from the UK. It's been a bit of a shock how few English speaking people there are around...
Are you still in town?


----------



## engr1dgf

Dear Yorkshire Lass in Rayong.
I have many English speaking friends in Rayong. 2 or 3 from England. Go to the PMY Hotel / Condo on the beach in the main city of Rayong (where most of them live). Ask for Allan G. Batten. He is from England and a good friend. He will show you around. Mention my name (Dennis Francis from the USA) and he will call me. There are several bars, resturants, small shops that we meet at most every night.


----------



## NJJAM5

Hi to both of you. 

Wonder since you both live in Rayong what your thoughts on cost of living (comparative to the big cities in Thailand), along with likes/dislikes of living there. Will just assume that the lack of an expat community will be one of the tops of the dislike list...

thank you


----------



## engr1dgf

To NJJAM5:
No dislikes. If you like the crazy farlang sene at Pattaya you might not enjoy living in Rayong so much. There are many farlang expats here but it's not the crazy ones. I know, meet with 10 or so, most every day. We all agree that living in Rayong is Great. Ocean, good food, cheaper than Pattaya or any large city. Great people on and on. Many of my expat friends had no ties or reasons to live here, but came to visit and decided to move or stay here. I have family here, so it has always been my fist choice for Thailand


----------



## NJJAM5

Engr2dgf,

Thanks plenty. Seems close to my liking...
I'm all for people having places to go for having a nutso time, but just don't want just don't want to live in in.

Again, thanks.


----------



## Jaidii

Whatever floats your boat!
You'll always find senior expats around the PMY hotel/beach road area especially in the evenings. For more the more vigorous nocturnal explorers just go along the second road (Thanon Rajbamrung) where there's no shortage of bars/clubs/restaurants to whet your appetite. Also around the Star hotels and market area.
In the daytime, it seems BIG 'C' and Tesco Lotus are havens for farang and their wives.
I've lived here for 7 years now and have never been happier or got bored with Rayong


----------



## NJJAM5

Thanks jaidii.

Hopefully when I make it up there, I could get in touch with you and the other long-timers so you all can pass on to me some do's and don'ts.


----------



## pokoal2000

Hi
I live near klaeng Rayong District. If you like to meet, you welcomed to come. We live in the hills , have few German Shepherds dogs,Work in Klaeng. I am 64 years old from UK.
Alex
My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## tonyblack03

*Rayong Service apartment*

Dear Exparts and Locals of Rayong,
In few weeks I am moving to Rayong for a project around 6 to 8 months 
please recommend some good service apartment with reasonable price 
preferably one bed room apartment 

Regards
Tony


----------



## mclester

I am moving to Rayong in October and would like to make some connections before I get there. I am moving there to teach English.


----------



## therealmrbrightside

Rayong is a great province apart from PTT ruining the beaches along the coastline. I stay in Ban Chang, been there for a few years and I love it, apart from PTT ruining the beaches with mapthaput, and the odd oil-spill. The place is a secret though so keep it to yourself - we don't want the over-spill from Pattaya moving in and ruining a nice location - PTT are doing a great job as it is.


----------



## lizbee

Is anyone still around here? I need fun things to do in the city! Let me know


----------



## oceanbreeze851

Hello to All,
My wife and I will be moving to Rayong within the next 5 years. My wife has family in Rayong and I would prefer Rayong over Korat. We will be in Rayong about July this year for a visit, possible looking for land. Alan


----------



## sjbntb75

lizbee said:


> Is anyone still around here? I need fun things to do in the city! Let me know



we have just moved into the Ban Chang area if anyone is still around here it would be great to meet up?


----------



## Asian Spirit

sjbntb75 said:


> we have just moved into the Ban Chang area if anyone is still around here it would be great to meet up?


Welcome to the group. Hopefully there will be those in your area to meet and visit...


----------



## suzie36

I have just moved, or moved back to Rayong after a few years away. Place has grown a lot and I am a little lost. Anyone living in Rayong area it would be good to have a Rayong meet up like they do in other areas.


----------



## mortiboy

*Living in Rayong*

I am living in Udon Thani.
Due to excess noise,(Neighbours, Temples , Poo Yai ban. Local market "DJ". Karaoke, street hawkers blaring out from their pick ups,interested if similar scene at Rayong?
Seems people here have hearing problems as I can hear conversations 200 yards away!
I need to change place of stay,for peace and quiet.
Is that possible? or same same Rayong.
I like the look of the area very much.Like to live there.
But dont want come out of the pan and into the fire.
Is rental accommodation reasonable?
Appreciate some info..... Thanks


----------



## suzie36

Anyone in rayong to hang out . go for dinner etc


----------



## Mweiga

mortiboy said:


> I am living in Udon Thani.
> Due to excess noise,(Neighbours, Temples , Poo Yai ban. Local market "DJ". Karaoke, street hawkers blaring out from their pick ups,interested if similar scene at Rayong?
> Seems people here have hearing problems as I can hear conversations 200 yards away!
> I need to change place of stay,for peace and quiet.
> Is that possible? or same same Rayong.
> I like the look of the area very much.Like to live there.
> But dont want come out of the pan and into the fire.
> Is rental accommodation reasonable?
> Appreciate some info..... Thanks


North shore of Thailand Gulf from Chonburi right round the coast to Trat is culturally different from Udon and other Isarn areas. You'll find it quieter generally , leaving out the Pattaya metropolis, and if you want serious peace and quiet head a bit further east of Rayong to Chantaburi province.

I live between Pattaya and Sattahip in a peaceful rural setting only 4 kms from the sea but still just 20 minutes from downtown Pattaya. Been here ten years and absolutely no desire to move.


----------



## eejaybee

*Living in Ban Chang*

Just moved to Ban Chang (Banchang), Rayong - anyone else around to hook up?


----------

